# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Trump wants interest rate cuts and more QE

## Warlord

oh dear... he is economically illiterate

https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...conomy-1329055

----------


## Todd

duh.   He made his money by inheriting a start up sum and then stealing everyone else's property using the system.  Most "Biz Ness" guys like him have zero concept of economics.  MAGA!

----------


## devil21

Great, wonderful economies need beautifully cheaper money and the central bank bigly printing money to buy bonds, since buyers are drying up as the dollar global standard dies.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/05/trum...ng-policy.html




> President Donald Trump said Friday the U.S. economy would climb like “a rocket ship” if the Federal Reserve cut interest rates.
> 
> Commenting after a strong jobs report for March, Trump said the Fed “really slowed us down” in terms of economic growth, and that “there’s no inflation.”
> 
> “I think they should drop rates and get rid of quantitative tightening,” Trump told reporters...



Interestingly, the article omits that Trump called for QE4 but he did.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump’s sentiments echo a call by his economic adviser, Larry Kudlow, who last week said the Fed should "immediately" cut interest rates by half a percentage point, a view also shared by Stephen Moore, who the president has pledged to nominate to the central bank.


I was having deja vu as Kudlow was saying this was a great new economy that would just keep going up! Who remembers the Kudlow vs.   Schiff TV debates, with Kudlow telling us everyday about the “Goldilocks” economy, right up until the crash of 2008?

----------


## PierzStyx

Classic Progressive economic right there. Woodrow Wilson would be so proud.

----------


## juleswin

I wonder some people still think the president is listening to Rand again. I think he only pretends to listen to him, he is too much of an alpha to listen such a beta like Rand. 

QE4, 0% interest rate and blow a bubble up just enough to win you the election.

----------


## Warlord

> I was having deja vu as Kudlow was saying this was a great new economy that would just keep going up! Who remembers the Kudlow vs.   Schiff TV debates, with Kudlow telling us everyday about the “Goldilocks” economy, right up until the crash of 2008?


Yep Brian I remember those and I also remember the Schiff was right youtube when the anchors would laugh at him.

----------


## CCTelander

> Classic Progressive economic right there. Woodrow Wilson would be so proud.



Nothing to worry about. All part of the Master Plan.

----------


## Zippyjuan

When Obama was president, Trump was critical of easing. Now he wants the Fed to juice the money supply to get the economy more over-heated so he looks good. Dow 50,000! He has nominated Fed members he hopes will do that for him but so far they have not gone along.  One good argument for an independent Federal Reserve so they don't just do what a president wants.

----------


## timosman

> When Obama was president, Trump was critical of easing. Now he wants the Fed to juice the money supply to get the economy more over-heated so he looks good. Dow 50,000! He has nominated Fed members he hopes will do that for him but so far they have not gone along.  One good argument for an independent Federal Reserve so they don't just do what a president wants.

----------


## oyarde

> When Obama was president, Trump was critical of easing. Now he wants the Fed to juice the money supply to get the economy more over-heated so he looks good. Dow 50,000! He has nominated Fed members he hopes will do that for him but so far they have not gone along.  One good argument for an independent Federal Reserve so they don't just do what a president wants.


Why would I need a federal reserve ?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why would I need a federal reserve ?


We could put the president or Congress in charge of the money supply.

----------


## oyarde

> We could put the president or Congress in charge of the money supply.


Probably be better if I do it .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Probably be better if I do it .


Got enough silver for everybody?

----------


## oyarde

> Got enough silver for everybody?


Not going to be able to use anything that valuable , america is down to a copper economy now .

----------

